# Suche Hersteller Industrie Display



## mst (15 Mai 2009)

Hi,
vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip:

Es geht um eine Auslage in der "Werbe Filme" gezeigt werden, zuzeit ist dort ein herkömmliches 42" TFT TV Gerät - welches jedes Jahr den Geist aufgibt, wegen der Sonnen Einstrahlung (zu hohe Temperatur).

Jetzt Suche ich ein Industrie Display mit erhöhter Umgebungstemperatur, habe bei VISAM schon angefragt, die haben schon etwas.
Wollte mich aber nach einer Alternative umsehen, so im bereich 32" aufwärts.

Ach ja, als Eingangssignal benötige ich lediglich VGA


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

bei TL habe ich das schon gesehen:

http://www.tl-electronic.de/de/industrie-lcd/industrie-lcd_bigscreen.html

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die spezielle TFT-Panels verbauen 
bzw. ob Du nachher nicht wieder das selbe Problem hast,


----------

